# It's "just a dog"..



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful Video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AnimalLover (Jun 30, 2010)

Love it. Those words - "just a dog" - don't sit well with me.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate when people say that to me. My animals are my best friends, my family, my children, my companions, my life. They make me happier than any person could. People choose to have 2 legged children, I choose to have 4 legged children. They prefer to spend money on theirs and I choose to spend money on mine. I enjoy taking care of them. I prefer their company over the company of a person.The feeling I get from them cannot be matched. They mean the world to me. 

So dont tell me that Sin is "just a dog" or my cats are "just animals" and I wont tell you that your child is "just a child"


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wonderful video!!! Loveee it!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok, I've been bawling for 20 minutes and have shared this video with several people.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting- what a great video!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I hate when people say that to me. My animals are my best friends, my family, my children, my companions, my life. They make me happier than any person could. People choose to have 2 legged children, I choose to have 4 legged children. They prefer to spend money on theirs and I choose to spend money on mine. I enjoy taking care of them. I prefer their company over the company of a person.The feeling I get from them cannot be matched. They mean the world to me.
> 
> So dont tell me that Sin is "just a dog" or my cats are "just animals" and I wont tell you that your child is "just a child"


Mike and I plan our weekends around Mac. If we must go somewhere without him, we don't stay long because we do not like leaving him alone. The few people we know that aren't dog people (mostly family) comment that its silly that we do this and its annoying to them. Whats annoying to me is people that don't like to have dogs around.

He's our son. We're a family. Luckily most of our friends have dogs and adore Mac.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I hope for the ability to live in the moment and be just a dog
I hope to unconditionally love others and be just a dog
I hope to find joy in the little things and be just a dog
I hope to feel that I have lived a lifetime in just 12 years and be just a dog
I hope that others see heaven on earth in my eyes like I was just a dog

I live, I love, I feel and I am better because I share my life with them.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Powerful. I loved it.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

My Dad used those words a few years back, when my white shepherd was really sick - spending some time at the ER - he told me she was 'just a dog'. Made me realize that my Dad didn't know me very well. 
I lost her almost exactly three months ago ... we fought with her health for almost eight years. She was NEVER 'just a dog'. I don't regret any of the time, effort, or money I spent having her in my life.


----------

